# Ego ONE Reviews



## JK! (11/6/15)

Hi

Does anyone have the EGO One kit?
I saw 2 posts on the VapeKing site of 2 users experiencing leaking issues.
Is it a common issue?

See link below for reviews
http://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-ego-one-xl-starter-kit.html


----------



## Nooby (11/6/15)

The 1 I have doesn't seem to leak as those 2 reviews suggested. Every now and then there would be a little bit of moisture. But I wouldn't call it leaking. However, I use anything from 50/50 ratio and upwards(higher VG). So still a thumbs up for the Ego one from me.


----------



## Marechal (11/6/15)

I have 3 of them first one is 4 months old, no leaking on any of them, use CL and CLR coils (1ohm). I do use high VG (DIY) juice


----------



## LandyMan (11/6/15)

Nah, I think those guys with the leaks just don't know how to use it properly  Been using a XL and normal one for 4 months now, with absolute no leaking


----------



## JK! (11/6/15)

Thanks for the feedback will try it!


----------



## deepest (11/6/15)

I have an ego one that leaked every day i used it but only on the way home from Durban to PMBurg. I think it was to do with the pressure change on the way home as i never had issues with it on the weekends when i was in Pmburg all weekend.
I have a subtank mini and nano that i use now and neither of them have leaked in about 6 weeks so needless to say the ego one is a backup in the cupboard at home.


----------



## Nooby (11/6/15)

deepest said:


> I have an ego one that leaked every day i used it but only on the way home from Durban to PMBurg. I think it was to do with the pressure change on the way home as i never had issues with it on the weekends when i was in Pmburg all weekend.
> I have a subtank mini and nano that i use now and neither of them have leaked in about 6 weeks so needless to say the ego one is a backup in the cupboard at home.



Word of advice (From experience), keep your back up with you... You never know what might happen to your first device. It happened to me twice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deepest (11/6/15)

I carry a subtank nano and mini both with their own mod with me. The ego one is the backup backup device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (11/6/15)

deepest said:


> I carry a subtank nano and mini both with their own mod with me. The ego one is the backup backup device.



Lol ah.. good 1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (11/6/15)

This is what I carry around with me.Also been caught out before with no backup device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J Vaper (17/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Nah, I think those guys with the leaks just don't know how to use it properly  Been using a XL and normal one for 4 months now, with absolute no leaking


I am one of the guys who reported this problem with the Ego One XL atomiser. I am actually quite an experienced vaper with many different devices (over 20) and actually know how to use it properly.... bottom line is that as the juice level drops it starts to leak through the air ports - this is in fact acknowledged on the product website and they state that it is related to a low juice level and consequent loss of the capillary action. VK replaced my initial unit and the problem persists. I have repeatedly checked that the coil is screwed in properly and that the O-rings are intact and that the battery is properly screwed in. There are many reports on the web about this problem if you would care to look. I suspect a basic design flaw which is a pity as it vapes very well. I would be interested to see if the Twisp clone (Aero) has the same problem.
Jvaper


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

J Vaper said:


> I am one of the guys who reported this problem with the Ego One XL atomiser. I am actually quite an experienced vaper with many different devices (over 20) and actually know how to use it properly.... bottom line is that as the juice level drops it starts to leak through the air ports - this is in fact acknowledged on the product website and they state that it is related to a low juice level and consequent loss of the capillary action. VK replaced my initial unit and the problem persists. I have repeatedly checked that the coil is screwed in properly and that the O-rings are intact and that the battery is properly screwed in. There are many reports on the web about this problem if you would care to look. I suspect a basic design flaw which is a pity as it vapes very well. I would be interested to see if the Twisp clone (Aero) has the same problem.
> Jvaper


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.
Thanks for sharing your experience. The more information we have the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

